# What does it mean 16/22 mm tubing?



## dcutl002 (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes. they are pretty much equal measurements.


----------



## Clayman (Jan 7, 2015)

16/22 is referring to the inside diameter/outside diameter of the tubing. This is metric as in millimeters.


----------



## dcutl002 (Apr 8, 2014)

Clayman said:


> 16/22 is referring to the inside diameter/outside diameter of the tubing. This is metric as in millimeters.


True. What I meant to write is that the 16/22 hose will fit a 5/8" connector.


----------



## larusaquarium (Feb 21, 2015)

Awesome. Thanks guys!

How do I measure inner diameter using a tape? Is there any particular way of doing it or just by roughly placing the tape in the middle?


----------



## dcutl002 (Apr 8, 2014)

Easy. Inner diameter = inner edge to inner edge. Outer diameter = outer edge to outer edge. You can soak the hose end in warm water if it doesn't quite fit to make it more pliable so that it will attach to the connector.


----------



## larusaquarium (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## lee739 (Oct 12, 2014)

larusaquarium said:


> How do I measure inner diameter using a tape? Is there any particular way of doing it or just by roughly placing the tape in the middle?


Pretty much, or use a dial/vernier caliper....


----------



## PhysicsDude55 (Oct 24, 2011)

dcutl002 said:


> Easy. Inner diameter = inner edge to inner edge. Outer diameter = outer edge to outer edge. You can soak the hose end in warm water if it doesn't quite fit to make it more pliable so that it will attach to the connector.


This. I always soak the hose end in very hot water before putting it on a barb.

Most hoses are pretty flexible. You can be off by 1/8" on hose/barb size and it should still squeeze on. With a hose clamp on it, as long as the barb is not overly small, you shouldn't have any issues.


----------

